# Can Abu Dhabi resident buy/register 2nd hand car in Dubai?



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know if its possible to buy/register 2nd hand car in Dubai even though my work/residency visa is in Abu Dhabi?

I've read the excellent advice on buying 2nd hand cars in Dubai and was wondering if I've read it too literally about having to be a 'Dubai resident', does it actually mean resident of any emirate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

manaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to buy/register 2nd hand car in Dubai even though my work/residency visa is in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> ...


You can buy from any emirate but you have to export the car to the emirate of your residency.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

basimoli said:


> You can buy from any emirate but you have to export the car to the emirate of your residency.


Thanks for repling, that (export the car to the emirate of residency) sounds too complicated.
I was hoping to buy 2nd hand in Dubai (presumably cheaper there due to expats leaving) and register it there because I live in Dubai even though my work/visa is in Abu Dhabi.

Thank again


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

It's not complicated at all - the dealer you buy from will arrange all the paper work for you, for the export and you will be issued export plates. You simply need to go to a registration centre in AD, have the car tested and its done. It's very common here for people from AD to buy from Dubai and vice versa.

If you request the dealer - depending on the value of the car (if its worth their while) they might do this for you as well.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought a car in privately in Sharjah and exported it to Dubai. Have a look here for some more details 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/24590-exporting-car-sharjah-dubai.html


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

gee thanks for that guys (dolls?) I really appreciate it. I assumed (wrongly) like most things here that I'd get entangled in local bureaucrazy (typo intentional).


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

manaj said:


> gee thanks for that guys (dolls?) I really appreciate it. I assumed (wrongly) like most things here that I'd get entangled in local bureaucrazy (typo intentional).


Ok I checked on this with a friend of mine, as it turns out is that if you are a Dubai resident and can prove it by means of a Tenancy agreement and utility bill you should be able to register it in Dubai even if your visa is from AD.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

ComS said:


> Ok I checked on this with a friend of mine, as it turns out is that if you are a Dubai resident and can prove it by means of a Tenancy agreement and utility bill you should be able to register it in Dubai even if your visa is from AD.


Great!, thanks for that, I do have a tenancy contract and utility bill for dubai. Will try that, else will just go down the export route


----------

